# Vandemarr Series



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello all. I am currently working my way through the brilliant Vandemarr Series, but I have started out on Fallen City and am about a quarter of the way through. I was just wondering, can someone tell me the first? And has anyone else ever read these, brilliant stories? :victory:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

YES! They are indeed awesome.

The first is _Auxiliary_, followed by _The Source_, then _The Last Testament_. _Fallen City_ comes in fourth, and the most recent one is _Deathwatch_. Do you have the link to all of those? :wink:


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I do have the link, thanks to you  I did start reading Auxilary, and The Source, however I decided to move onto Fallen City for some reason. I have also read his High Anchor and What Happened To Alpha Company? And enjoyed them both  I can post a link for them here if anyone wants?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Why not? I know FireFox in person, and am sure that he would be delighted.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Awesome, finished Fallen City today, and must say I thouroughly enjoyed it, am currently reading the first Ultramar Story, though I did read some of that, or the second, not sure, on the old Black Library Forums. 

Vandemarr- 

http://friar-fox.webs.com/vandemarr.htm

The Ultramar Wars (Though, I think these are by someone else? Samnite? They are still brilliant, so ill throw in a link)- 

http://friar-fox.webs.com/theultramarwars.htm

His space battles are mesmerizing, and each time I read one I find myself nibbling on my lip with each sentance, hope there is to be more sometime


----------

